# Remote control unit E unit - non-electronic



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Flyernut, any suggestions concerning a mechanical e unit for the 302AC? I replaced the wiring and wipers. The wipers are making contact and the solenoid operates OK and rotates the drum. I was able to get the reverser to work in one direction but not in the other. I suspected the lower wipers They look ok also. I wonder if I should polish the drum? But it is shiny and looks good also. I have sprayed contact cleaner on all electrical parts but nothing. I was also wondering about a solid state e-unit. Any ideas?


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Further my questions. I also wonder about the pawl advancing the drum either too much or not enough. ???


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

By wipers I guess you mean the fingers. I replaced my first set on my 336. I thought
they were touching the drum good. But they weren't. I had to take them off and bend the fingers down more. That did it. Did you bend them down some before you put them on?


If your loco runs with jumper wires and doesn't run with the tender It might be those fingers not touching the drum good enough. I found mine by using a pencil to stick in there and pushing the finger. But if you have 2 fingers not touching that pencil method will not work. Mine looked good but weren't.

If drum is turning it probably is right. As far as too much or not enough.

Also check your harness with a multimeter. Make sure you have continuity from where you soldered to reverse unit to tip of male plug. All 4 wires.

It almost has to be fingers or harness.

When I check my harness to plug tip I also check that no other tip shows continuity for that wire.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

You can buy a new Dallee electric e-unit if you want to swap it out from the original flyer unit.. I've never done it, but I've heard they work great.As far as running in only 1 direction with the tender hooked up, it's either fingers not touching, or your wiring is wrong. Check both as MOPAC suggests.. I always bend that little brass pawl a little as it has been working for over 60 years, and it could have a small bend in it. You say the drum turns ok, so I doubt it's the pawl... Fingers and wiring my friend....


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

I have installed a Dallee e-unit and it does work very well. The only drawback is you need to directly wire the smoke unit to the tender. This gives you six wires from the tender to the engine, and therefore "marries" the tender to the engine.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Dooper, couldn't you come off the motor brush caps to run smoke unit and the headlight?
You wouldn't have smoke or headlight in neutral but many flyers are like that anyway.


----------



## dooper (Nov 9, 2015)

The installation instructions specifically say to not run the headlight and smoke unit off the brush plugs. As these are solid state units and are not cheap, I thought it wise to follow their directions.


----------



## Mikeh49 (Sep 20, 2015)

Check this out for some info:

https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic...nit?reply=76044470179665945#76044470179665945

Or direct to:

http://www.precisionflyerrepairs.com/dallee-400-installation---af-302.html

I've done this and works great. I'll have to check on the wiring to the headlight and smoke, I don't recall adding a 6th wire. Mine is a 5 wire 303, direct wired, no plug.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

Mikeh49 said:


> Check this out for some info:
> 
> https://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic...nit?reply=76044470179665945#76044470179665945
> 
> ...


Thanks Mikeh49! But I have to agree with "Why would you fit a $30 engine with a new electronic reverse unit?" The e unit is $50 plus. At any rate as to American Flyer, I will keep on trying to restore my locos as close to original as possible.:laugh: As someone said, after all this is just a hobby. :hah:


----------

